#  ,  ,   > - >      GPS

## SAN-DY

,  !
    .   -   ,         .        .      GPS.          (   ),     ""    . 
     ,   , ,   ,   .    ,      .  .         ,    "   ,     ". ,   GPS     -  ( )?      ,   ,     .               ?

----------

